# Good luck to Jennifer panel on Thursday!!!!!!!!



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Jennifer,
Another one of the gang heading to panel, it's just great. We all know you will sail through it but all the best of luck and let us know when you can.
Love JD x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

[shadow=red,left][glow=red,2,300]Best of luck Jennifer, hope you get the family album done in time... xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Good Luck for Thursday 
I know i am newish here but still wanted to wish you luck 

Jo
x x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks very much for the good wishes.  

I managed to get coloured card, A4 folder and some stickers for the family book.  Trawling online through digital photos we have to find some suitable ones to run off.  Should do it in time but need to take some photos of the garden when the weather improves.  

Getting butterflies about panel already and it's only Sunday


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Best of Luck Jennifer for Thursday  
  

Kim xxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Jennifer, everything will work out just as you wish and plan it to, I FEEL IT IN MY WATERS!!!!!!
Love
WelshyXXXXXX


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

good luck Jennifer, I'm sure you'll do great- I still remember when you first started the journey all that time ago- and I know it has taken time and been frustrating, but now you are here, one step closer to your family growing! I will be thinking of you on thursday

boomer
x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good luck Jennifer - can't wait to read your good news on Thursday!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

You go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased that your day has finally come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good Luck though you won't need it!!! Let us know when you can.
Love Gill


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jennifer

I am sure you will be fine.  Good luck to you, your Dh and DS.

Look forward to reading your news.

Karen x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Jennifer - good luck for Thursday honey - we know you will be fine but we are all thinking of you both!!!!! cant wait for an update!!


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Jennifer

At long last your day is nearly upon you!!

Wishing you lots and lots of luck.

Natsxx


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Good Luck Jennifer!!!  

Can't wait to hear your fantastic news on Thursday!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jennifer..you'll be fine 

kj x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Jennifer,

Will be thinking of you both on Thursday!

Can't wait to hear your long awaited news  

Laine


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

best of luck for thursday jennifer....lets hope its a good one for both of us!!

xxruthie


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Good luck to the the three of you on Thursday, though I know you won't need it   

It's been a long time coming and I can't wait to hear what happens.

Cindy


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Good luck Jennifer and family!

I am sure if will be just a formality and you will skipping and dancing all the way home.

Em


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thank you all so much.  You've been great.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oooooh I remember this night all of..... er... 2 weeks ago... LOL.  Very best of luck, I'm sure you won't need it... but try and get some sleep!!!!

Tell us the outcome as soon as you can...

Cxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jennifer

Good luck, I am sure you will be fine.

Let us know how you get on.

Karen x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Last sleep Jennifer!!!!!!
You will be just fine love JD xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Jennifer all the very best!!! Thinking of you both.

LOL Keli


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Jennifer - can't wait to hear how it went hun  

Lou xxxx


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Jennifer
Gill


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Good News.  We are recommended for approval for a child aged 1-3 years, either sex.  Phew.  Up to 1.30am last night finishing off the family book but it looked good and sw was pleased with it and one of the 12 panel members in particular raved about it.  We had to answer a few questions to the panel but pretty straightforward and nothing tricky.  Glad it's over though - what an emotional day.  Afterwards Dh and I went out to celebrate and had a lovely pub lunch sitting outside in the sunshine.  

Once again, thanks for all your thoughts and good wishes.

Jennifer


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Congratulations you must be delighted.

Just started looking into adoption and it is so great to join at a time when there is lot's of good news.
nats
xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations, so pleased for you all.  

love
Cindy


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Thats absolutely fantastic Jennifer!!!

Well done to you and DH, congratulations!!

Lou xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on being approved 

Fab news 

love 
suzie xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Brilliant news Jennifer hope you don't have long to wait for a match.  Enjoy your celebrations

Karen x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

great news Jennifer and glad you had a nice day to celebrate!!!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Jennifer,
I am delighted for you wonderful news, enjoy the celebration love JD x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

JenniferF said:


> HI MEW MUMMY AND DADDY TO BE WELL DONE ITS A BRILL FEELING IN IT.... AWWW IM MADE UP FOR YOU 2 FAB NEWS I HAD A LIITLE TEAR READING THIS .......
> HAVE A LOVEY DAY WELL DONE MUMMY  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX molly
> 
> Good News. We are recommended for approval for a child aged 1-3 years, either sex. Phew. Up to 1.30am last night finishing off the family book but it looked good and sw was pleased with it and one of the 12 panel members in particular raved about it. We had to answer a few questions to the panel but pretty straightforward and nothing tricky. Glad it's over though - what an emotional day. Afterwards Dh and I went out to celebrate and had a lovely pub lunch sitting outside in the sunshine.
> ...


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Jennifer & Dh,

Congratulations to you both xx

Laine


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Excellent news Jennifer 
Hope the wait isn't to long 

Love Jo
x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS !! *  

Well done on your approval. Hope you're not waiting too long for your next news!

Love and best wishes

Ever x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

yey jennifer!
enjoy your celebrations, I am made up for you
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Jennifer, hope you get matched quickly 

pam xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*WELL DONE JENNIFER AND DH*  

kj x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Jennifer....

Totally fab news!!

C*O*N*G*R*A*T*U*L*A*T*I*O*N*S

Hope there isnt too much waiting for you match!

Natsxx


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Huge congratulations Jennifer!  I am sooooooo pleased for you!  Heres hoping your wait for a much is VERY short.

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------

